# South Florida Gator Hunting Photos Attached



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 19, 2012)

Attached is a small presentation of my last few gator hunts.


OH.............and no laughing the little feller measured out at 6'7" a bit small for my liking but wanted to blow the skunk off.

Anyways I hope you enjoy the adventure :beer:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 19, 2012)

So gators are small game?
It doesn't look as dangers as it looks on tv.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 19, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> So gators are small game?
> It doesn't look as dangers as it looks on tv.



:LOL2: It can get a little sporty every now then :LOL2: 

:beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats, something I've always wanted to do, love some cajun spiced gator


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome write up! :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice timeline of your gator adventure Fool. I do not have any tags for gator this year, but next weekend I will be going down to the ranch that I hunt on to watch one of my friends try to bag a very large 12 footer. I think there were only 4 tags for hardee county this year. The game warden is a friend of my friends property, he already tried to get the gator, but he got skunked too. I will ask my friend's wife if she will get me some pics of this beast. He has already killed and consumed one of their 450lb steers. They have had so much rain that the gator seems to have disappeared, go figure. If they get the gator I will make sure to get some pics....I have seen him twice when hog hunting last year.....I am guessing that he is well over 600lbs, and easy 12 foot maybe more. On a side note we have a very nice 5x5 buck on the camera already this season.....not bad for a south fla deer, I can already taste the backstrap.


----------



## switchback (Sep 25, 2012)

Something I want to do one day. Love so fried gator!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be back out this friday/saturday. I have one more tag to fill so I will be hunting hard looking for something 8+ but may have to settle for what ever I can. I will be sure to post up the results. :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 26, 2012)

Good pictures. Them bugs are insane.

What yall doin with the hide and skull?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 26, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Good pictures. Them bugs are insane.
> 
> What yall doin with the hide and skull?




The head/skull went to a buddy and I am going to tan the hide and display it on a board. It will be my first attempt at doing something like that but I figured
what the heck I am going to give it a try. I have it all salted up and in the freezer until I get the time to try it.

The bugs are crazy I think I ate several pounds this season already.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well it's almost time for round # 4 should be hunting by 5ish If I can get out of work by 2ish :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 30, 2012)

Got another one friday night/Saturday morning I will post up pics when I get them. :beer:


----------

